# fluval edge lighting



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi, I ask this for my cousin. Is there different bulbs out there you can buy for the fluval edge and where is the source? Thank you.


----------



## martinpc (Mar 25, 2010)

StrungOut said:


> Hi, I ask this for my cousin. Is there different bulbs out there you can buy for the fluval edge and where is the source? Thank you.


There are plenty of lighting options for the edge. You can use a direct swap for these LED's if you are not growing too much greenery.

http://www.amazon.com/Brightest-LED...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1273406819&sr=8-1

Or you can do a swap of the sockets and use MR16's.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/107053-fluval-edge-mr16-led-mod-pics.html

Or you could do a fairly common hack of the Walmart 10w aquarium light an put it under the hood.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/100861-el-gordo-6-gallon-fluval-edge.html

Hope this helps. What are you wanting to grow?


----------

